# Any running tips for beginners?



## Glitziegal (Jun 22, 2006)

I am still very overweight.  I hopefully am moving to a quiet area with a nice waterside path.
I want to start some light jogging.
How do I get started?  Can anyone offer any help at all?

TIA


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 22, 2006)

interval training! start with like a 200m (half lap of a track) run, then walk in between running for like a minute. the idea is to keep your heart beat going in-between reps. it will be hard at first, but it gets easier. or, if you don't have access to a track, run for like 30-40 seconds, and then break between, repeat. the stop-and-go motions help your heartbeat get "breaks" so when you do run consistantly, you'll be better prepared to run longer without breaks...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 22, 2006)

hey even though i didnt ask that helps alot!
im not overweight (i weigh 9 stone and im 5"6) but in my mind un fit (inside lol) but once went for a jog and thought i was going to pass out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## Wattage (Jun 22, 2006)

While interval training is a good way to start running, you will want to start walking long before you take on any running. Start with 3 weeks of walking half hour, six days a week. You must do this in order to build of the muslces and tendons of your legs and feet. Running jars THREE TIMES your body weight on your joints each time you step - you want to make sure to avoid yucky things like stress fractures, muslce pain and shin splints, all which are attributed to too much too fast. 

Once you have made it through the three weeks, you will be properly prepared to start intervals. Keep use posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been a runner for many years, so feel free to ask any questions you like!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 14, 2006)

Totally agree with Wattage...I have been running for years as well, and walking first is the best way to get your body used to the impact of running without the injuries.  When you walk, it should be a brisk walk, not a stroll (you should be able to have a conversation while walking, but it should be a little difficult to speak more than a few words at a time).

Also, and most importantly, make sure you are wearing the correct shoes for your feet and gait.  You should go to a running specialty store and have them put you in the shoes that will work for you.  You'll prevent a ton of injuries simply by wearing the correct shoes.


----------



## more_please (Jul 19, 2006)

In addition to all the advice above, check out Cool Runnings. It has a "Couch Potato to 5 k" training plan. You do it 3 days a week. It bulids slowly but steadily- I love it! Its perfect for new runners.

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml


Good luck!!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 25, 2006)

The input in this thread is so useful. I will definitely be walking more and hopefully start running. 

Edit: Can this be done on a treadmill aswell? I know running on a track/sidewalk/whatever is different from a treadmill, but can it still be done? Or will using a treadmill slow your progress?


----------



## user6 (Jul 25, 2006)

One thing that's helped me out a lot is pretty much along the lines of what Wattage said, although, I didn't have the privilege of walking, so what I would do is jog, really, really slowly! lol

 But I would go for time, rather than distance, because you know my cousin (who used to accompany me on my runs) can run 2 miles in 11.5 mins! I can't do that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it helped me out to run for a certain amount of time....no matter how slow, then once I got used to running a certain amount of time, I started trying to speed up. Not too much, but a faster pace than my previous one....I would measure my distance and see how far I would go in 45 mins. or so.....then the next week, I would try to beat that distance in the same amount of time, and so on and so forth. 

But definitely start walking for time, and measure how far you go, pretty soon you'll be running like 6 miles in under an hour! well maybe not, but you know! and listen to giz2000, the wrong shoe could give you unecessary injuries, and my own bit of advice, hydrate and stretch! stretch before and after each workout!


----------



## Raerae (Jul 29, 2006)

Stretching is so important...

Other things...

From my expierence as a cross country runner in high school...

Try to stick to low impact surfaces if you can.  Your body will THANK you (i had serious shin splint issued over time from pounding pavement).  If your running on streets, jog on the tar surface not the concrete sidewalk.  Its "softer" i know soft is a relative term since it's still hard lol, but its lower impact than the concrete sidewalks.  Dirt is even better, a lot of times bike trails have packed dirt or horse trails near them, those are great to run on.  Beach is really good, that hard sand right where the water is is really good to run on.

Build up over time.  Initial distance isn't as important as consistancy when training.  Again, it's letting your body adjust to a very stressful activity on it.  So go slow.  If your aim is to lose weight, your not gonna lose it all at once anyways no matter how much you run.  SO make goals and work towards them over time.

Drink lots of water the night before.  Or several hours before if your gonna run in the evenings.  Nothing like getting cramps from drinking water and running hehe.


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

Aerobic exercise is important. 45 mins 3-4 times a week.
Walking, despite burning up less calories than jogging, is actually more beneficial for your joints, less impact/stress on them.
But not just any leisurely walk, power walking, you need to feel puffed out and your heart rate needs to go up.


----------



## misslilith (Jul 29, 2006)

You should realy wear one of those watches that control your heartbeats.
This is important because you have a certain zone where your body burns fat around and if you go higher your body thakes the energy from other resources than fat.
Nordic Walking is a great workout for beginners too but you should consult a trainer bevor doing it alone: iT`s perfect for loosing weight!
The more muscles you can built up the more calories will be burnt.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 29, 2006)

Can this be done on a treadmill aswell? I know running on a track/sidewalk/whatever is different from a treadmill, but can it still be done? Or will using a treadmill slow your progress?


----------



## Wattage (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misslilith* 
_You should realy wear one of those watches that control your heartbeats.
This is important because you have a certain zone where your body burns fat around and if you go higher your body thakes the energy from other resources than fat.
Nordic Walking is a great workout for beginners too but you should consult a trainer bevor doing it alone: iT`s perfect for loosing weight!
The more muscles you can built up the more calories will be burnt._

 
While this is vaugely true, it is not necessarliy right. First, the watch gives a reading the helps you control your heartbeat. The watch has nothing to do with heart rhythms.

Second, your body doesn't really take from other sources when you exercise at higher levels, to a point. The fact is that when you exercise at a higher level, you won't be able to run as long if you were running at a slower pace. Thus, you use primarily readily available blood glucose to fuel a faster run. After about 15 - 20 minutes, you reach something called "steady state", in which you burn fat as the primary source of energy. When we exercise hard and fast (as opposed to moderate speed and exertion) we use different energy pathways - think sprinters as opposed to marathoners - this is where a difference is seen. They use completely different metobolic pathways to fuel their runs. But running slightly faster than a moderate pace doesn't make a whole lot of difference in terms of type of energy used. Slowing your run down to run longer will burn more fat simply because you run longer.

I do, however, agree that increased muscle mass helps burn more calories.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_Can this be done on a treadmill aswell? I know running on a track/sidewalk/whatever is different from a treadmill, but can it still be done? Or will using a treadmill slow your progress?_

 
Julia - you can surely do this on a treadmill. In fact, I often recommend it. Why? Because it allows you to familiarize yourself with things such as minutes per mile pace, heart rate and calories burned. Once you do this on the treadmill for a few months, going outside you will be better able to gauge where you are at just from the feeling of the exercise. And no, using a treadmill will not slow your progress.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd totally suggest going to a professional running shoe store and getting fitted for a pair of shoes that are for your feet. The Running Room here in Calgary have heaps of shoes, all for differnet types of feet. The perfect pair of shoes can make all the difference. I used to run in my Nike Shox, but I got fitted and i got a pair of Mizuno's and now i can run forever and feel like I'm running on clouds. 

also, running on a treadmill is much better for your joints than running outside. You will be able to accomplish more by running on a treadmill, as it's a bit easier with the cushioning system. 

secondly, set yourself goals that you can reach. not the 'im going to run 5km today even tho i've not had a run in over 2 years' type of goal. start small work up to bigger goals!

drink lots of water!

run with a buddy!


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_While this is vaugely true, it is not necessarliy right. First, the watch gives a reading the helps you control your heartbeat. The watch has nothing to do with heart rhythms.

Second, your body doesn't really take from other sources when you exercise at higher levels, to a point. The fact is that when you exercise at a higher level, you won't be able to run as long if you were running at a slower pace. Thus, you use primarily readily available blood glucose to fuel a faster run. After about 15 - 20 minutes, you reach something called "steady state", in which you burn fat as the primary source of energy. When we exercise hard and fast (as opposed to moderate speed and exertion) we use different energy pathways - think sprinters as opposed to marathoners - this is where a difference is seen. They use completely different metobolic pathways to fuel their runs. But running slightly faster than a moderate pace doesn't make a whole lot of difference in terms of type of energy used. Slowing your run down to run longer will burn more fat simply because you run longer.

I do, however, agree that increased muscle mass helps burn more calories._

 
I love how you describe this.

A great article I give to my clients who want to know about heart rate monitoring ishttp://www.iamstrong.ca/articleWeightLoss.htm
it explains it in easy terms!

monitoring heart rate is an awesome way to train. I recommend it to all my clients! The majority of fitness equipment espeicaly treadmills have built in receivers to pick up the signal from chest straps!


----------



## user5 (Aug 1, 2006)

The only thing I don't like about running on a treadmill is it's too boring for me, I can run a few mins but it seems like forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe cause I'm still in the same spot? lol But when I'm running outside, time seems to go by a lot faster for me, I think cause the scenery is changing, and I'm actually moving somewhere!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chief_red* 
_The only thing I don't like about running on a treadmill is it's too boring for me, I can run a few mins but it seems like forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe cause I'm still in the same spot? lol But when I'm running outside, time seems to go by a lot faster for me, I think cause the scenery is changing, and I'm actually moving somewhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THis is very true for me as well.. walking 2 miles on a treadmill seems like days.. and my treadmill is in my smelly garage and I get all hot and sweaty because there is no nice breeze. walking outside is 3248768 times better than walking on a treadmill. But sometimes Treadmills are the best choice. I dont like walking alone. Im a little paranoid about creeps.


----------

